# Que potenciometro usar en cajas acusticas?



## Danielv (Nov 2, 2007)

Quisiera saber que tipo de potenciometro usan los filtros pasivos en aquellas cajas que vienen con ese sistema, de cuantos komh o ohm son estos potenciometros ? traen alguna resistencia aparte para soportar las presiones del amplificador?

Gracias, cualquier respuesta o duda seria bueno saberlo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.scram.com.ar/reostatos.html


----------



## gls2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

En realidad no son potenciometros .. se les llama L-PAD ... y consisten en dos resistencias variables (una en serie y otra en paralelo).

No podés aplicar un potenciómetro en serie con un parlante, porque al variar la resistencia del potenciómetro cambiara tambien la impedancia "vista" por el amplificador y el crossover correrá su frecuencia de corte. Ni se te ocurra usar un pote común porque podés quemar un tweeter en el peor de los casos y en el mejor ... que se escuche mal ya que el corte no es el adecuado.

No se donde se consiguen en argentina L-PADS.

Yo atenúo con dos resistencias fijas calculadas para tener una respuestas plana (una en serie y la otra en paralelo).


----------

